# lower sill / rear wheel arch panels



## 98173 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi
Were about to buy a 84 lesharo td, can anyone tell me where i might be able to get hold of some replacement lower sill / wheel arch cover panels?? The originals are quite rusty and it would be easier to fit new panels rather than try to repair the old ones.
thanks
phil.......


----------

